# Shipping to China



## ydebeer (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm from Ontario Canada and I want to ship some school books etc to China. What's the least expensive way? How long does it take? I'm moving there for a 2 year contract as school principal.


----------



## DaScorpioQueen (Aug 7, 2012)

We are from the States and have lived in China for one year we always us the postal service to have items shipped. It is by far the least expensive. My suggestion is to have your address printed on Large labels and just have you family or friends print them out and use them. It is also helpful for them to put your name on several sides of the box. We have only lost two packages since we arrived and that was within the first month. Best of luck here. We love it!


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Chinese and English address on a box using just postal service. Cheap and efficient


----------



## GrahamWeifang (Dec 14, 2012)

ydebeer said:


> I'm from Ontario Canada and I want to ship some school books etc to China. What's the least expensive way? How long does it take? I'm moving there for a 2 year contract as school principal.


.
Put them in your suitcase if they are not too heavy.
Buy more clothes when you get to China.
You will find it infinitely more easy to buy clothes, than specialist text books.

Graham


----------

